# Road Riding in the Pinehurst NC area



## ls1togo (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm looking for information about the road riding conditions around the Pinehurst NC area.. My wife and I are retired and live in the Reno NV area currently but lived for many years in Northern California. Information on clubs would be helpful, although I tend to be a solitary rider. I ride 5K or better annually and in most weather conditions....I am used to road shoulders/bike lanes and generally good and considerate drivers and since my family is from NC, I know that there are no road shoulders but little else about riding in the area. Any info on the conditions would be helpful...


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

*I dont know that area well but....*

A good start may be looking up the current and past tour de moore courses....
and then check out the local group rides... you may want to do more solo stuff but you can get a good idea of the absolute best routes by using theirs.... a jiffy way to do it is to check ride with GPS, bike route toaster etc.... zipping through several of the listed local routes on each can give you a quick idea of the best routes because the same roads will pop up again and again among different rides...
this is a technique I use when traveling on business etc to find good local routes to hit early in the morning.







ls1togo said:


> I'm looking for information about the road riding conditions around the Pinehurst NC area.. My wife and I are retired and live in the Reno NV area currently but lived for many years in Northern California. Information on clubs would be helpful, although I tend to be a solitary rider. I ride 5K or better annually and in most weather conditions....I am used to road shoulders/bike lanes and generally good and considerate drivers and since my family is from NC, I know that there are no road shoulders but little else about riding in the area. Any info on the conditions would be helpful...


----------



## HenryLevy (Nov 24, 2013)

The local shop is in Southern Pines and is called Rainbow Cycles. Several riding groups leave from the shop at different times of the day. During the winter mostly it's us Canadians who brave the colder weather. You might drop in and ask to talk to Dermot who rides 4 or 5 days a week at around 1pm. Typically it's 3 or 4 if the weather is chilly but 6 to 10 once the weather gets nicer. I'll give the the shop website which has downloadable routes Bicycle and Kayak Sales, Rainbow Cycles Incorporated Southern Pines, NC, Rainbow Cycles, Home 
I'll be down after the 16th of December, hope to see you.


----------

